# Elorah Winters Chronicles - World of Twilight (UD 07-01-04)



## Captain Claymore (Jun 23, 2004)

I started this story as a simple journal for a D20 modern campaign I'm playing in. It got longer and longer, until at some point I realized that I should just get it over with and write a full-fledged story. With help from the GM and other players on plot points and dialogue, that's what I've now done.

Since I'm the player (and not the all powerful GM) I don't know what's going to happen next any more than you do after reading my posts. This makes the story maybe a little strange at times and causes some interesting writing situations. I will occasionally go back and insert an important point in earlier posts for the betterment of the story as a whole. If I do so, I'll try to make a note of it for those reading at home.

Most of all I'd like to point out that I'm new to this. I'll try to keep the posts pretty regular but real life often intrudes. I'll always except critiques and comments with thanks in advance for being kind to the newbie.

The World of Twilight is sort of a mix between Urban Arcana, Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Laura K. Hamilton's Anita Blake series. Our story starts off in San Francisco, in April. I'm playing Elorah Winters (Smart Hero). Other PC's are Damyu (Fast), Kevin (Dedicated), Brother Jones (Tough) and Mordakai (Fast). We all start at level one with our main connection being a friendship with Professor Edward Prescott, a sort of Indiana Jones type who's recently gone missing. All of us have had some small brush with magic in the past, but nothing to really make us believe yet.

So without further ado...


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 23, 2004)

*Introduction*

AWAKENINGS
Elorah Winters Chronicles
A World of Twilight Story


	I’ve always been reclusive and somewhat dark. It must be part of my genetic make-up. That propensity for solitude, intelligence greater than those around me and an insatiable thirst for knowledge cause most normals to fear and shun me. In the eloquent words of so many great minds before me... “Screw them.”

	My name is Elorah Winters. I’m eighteen years old, have green eyes, brown hair and am a really good swimmer. Since it seems customary to measure ones worth by their parents achievements I’ll say right now that yes, my father was ‘the’ Sir Jonathan Merrywhether Winters III. A great man of science and learning, an absolutely abysmal father, just ask my mother. Oops forgot, she drank herself to death eight years ago. Well, so much for the glowing spring memories of youth.

	In truth it wasn’t all so horrible. My father did care more for his acclaim than his offspring but I got to vacation in some really cool spots. Archeological digs were my daycare, stuffy professor-types my nannies. I could name the phaeroic line of succession when other kids were learning their first alphabet. Between tutors and computers I had my high school equivalencies at twelve. By sixteen I was working on my second masters and could speak half a dozen languages. If I could just get that walking on water trick down I’m sure I’d qualify for godhood. At least in some minor pantheon of a third world country somewhere. hehe, Professor Prescott would slap my wrist for saying that.

	Ah yes, now we come to the professor. Edward Prescott. Sometime colleague of my sperm-father and in many ways more a father to me than dear ol’ dad. True my feelings started out more as prepubescent infatuation but they soon took on a more familial quality. Professor Prescott was the first adult to take me seriously and care about my feelings. My other tutors saw me as either a paycheck, a chance to get in good with daddy dearest, or an unwanted but necessary distraction. The professor recognized me as a fellow human being. He took my thoughts with the weight they
deserved despite my age. I need to stop writing about him as if he’s not around anymore. We’ll get back to the professor later.

	My father died two years ago. He was on a field assignment in Peru when his plane went missing over the Sira Mountains. A rescue mission found the plane two weeks later. Though his body wasn’t found, the report noted large quantities of blood at the crash sight - which later turned out to be a DNA match to mine. The official report states that his body was most likely dragged off by scavengers. I was saddened by the news. No really. No matter how awful a parent might be, there’s still a connection that transcends words and deeds. A bond of blood. For all that I despised him a great deal of the time, he was fifty percent responsible for my creation. My mother was equally responsible and they’re both gone now... Ah the darkness of depressive thoughts. Its a conundrum and paradox that they make me feel better.

	I’ve found myself with quite the inheritance and a lot of free time now. I sold several of the family properties and reside in a beach house here in San Francisco. I drive a 1969 Volkswagen Carmengia and attend college at Saybrook Graduate School and Research Center - part time. I swim a lot. partially for the exercise but mostly because water is my element. No matter what excrement is going on in my life, I’m at one with the universe when immersed in cool water. The Professor jokes that I’m part neriad.

	As stated earlier I have a limited social calendar. I’ve had two boyfriends. The first of which wanted my money and the second of which wanted my body. I’m sure he would have wanted my money too, but I neglected to tell him about it. They were both put off by my mind. For social outings, I like some of the more subtle goth clubs in the city. Their not overly social and the culture speaks to my need for darkness. There’s a certain anonymity that can be gained behind makeup, lace and piercings. Besides that, my friends in that circle are much more receptive to my new quest.

	Quest you say? Well perhaps quest is too strong a word. Quest is a word the Professor would use. It has to do with Ireland, Egypt and Atlantis. Yes I said Atlantis. I know, if you’re like most people the mere mention of it conjures disney animated features and all sorts of imaginative hooey, but Plato believed in it and so do I... I think. I’ve certainly come across some things in my short life that can’t be explained by the facts of the world to date. The connections and hypothesis I’m formulating are leading me down heretofore untrod paths. I’m hesitant to even write about it. For fear of what you ask? A good question. I’ll end this particular thread by simply saying, “I’m starting to believe in magic.” (Quack, quack.)

	Much of the previous paragraph is due to Professor Prescott’s influence. I was in his company during all but one of those previously mentioned unexplainable events. Those times and a chance encounter with a ‘pale man’ at a local goth club opened my eyes (trust me, he was paler than the others). Well, the room is still dark but I’ve opened my eyes to a new blackness at any rate. Now that the Professor has disappeared I’ll have to add his mystery to the others I’m researching. Knowing the professor, I’ll wager they’re closely linked.

	I’ll end with these parting words from Ambrose Bierce, in response to all who may read this and think, ‘That Winters girl is whacked.’ “All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."

Good night... Sleep tight.


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 23, 2004)

*Chapter One*

_If you need to leave the world you live in
Lay your head down and stay a while
Though you may not remember dreaming
Something waits for you to breathe again_ 
                               Evanescence - "Imaginary"


CHAPTER ONE

	It was a bright, breezy day when I stepped out my door this morning. The gulls were wailing high overhead and the wind brought the refreshing salt smell of the ocean up from the beach. Every human being should be able to wake up to the ocean. It's both peaceful and overwhelming all at the same time. Really puts the proper perspective on things if you know what I mean.

	I disarmed the alarm on my car as I headed down the steps of the house and threw my bag in the back. I'm far enough off the main highway that I really don't need an alarm here at the beach house, but the the college is a different story. I lost a laptop and high end pair of sunglasses last semester. Not a big deal maybe, until you realize the months of research on pre-christian, celtic ritual I had on the computer. I know, I know, always backup your data, the oft heard, hardly followed mantra of the scholar. So, the alarm was installed on my red, 1969 rag-top Carmengia... and I try never to leave anything of value in there.

	The weather was just right for my chosen attire. Sleeveless, black and grey two-tone top; modest black skirt, just off the knees and mid-calf, black Docs complete with silver buckles. My favorite red wool hat was the perfect call for a topdown drive and kept most of my long brown hair out of the way. I hopped in and made a quick check of the makeup in the trusty rearview. You couldn't tell the fair skinned face in the mirror wasn't generally a morning person, really. A little touchup of the rose lipstick, a tad extra eye-shadow and I was Ms. Presentable. Well ok, at least Ms. Good-enough-for-school-in-the-morning.

	As I drove the winding highway into the city I mentally ticked off my list of to-do's for the day. Finish the report on Spanish Colonialism for Professor Matthews, get in a few laps at the pool before lunch with Shawna at the Bistro, then off to the library again to start my research on Greek death rituals. After that there was the meeting with Ms. Amanda Walters of Abernathy and Walters Law Firm. My good mood started to evaporate as I pondered the meeting.

	Ms. Walters was rather vague on the phone yesterday. The gist of the conversation was that my presence was requested at the reading of Professor Prescott's Living will. Did you catch that "living" part? I did and that's what I was clinging to like a toddler in the deep end every time I thought about it. I mean, it's been tough these last few months. I don't count the first few months after his disappearance because the Professor was often gone for that long without word. At about month four I became concerned. He missed my birthday for the first time I could remember so I called his house.

	Ethan, his long time butler and a good friend, answered and told me that the Professor had been missing since September. He said that he hadn't wanted to worry me since the Professor was probably just caught up in some jungle somewhere and would show up eventually. Ethan never was that great a liar. But, he assured me that all the proper authorities had been notified and they were doing all they could to find him. It was just a time consuming process considering the Professor's erratic itinerary. Knowing the Professor and all the scrapes he'd come out of unscathed, I bit my lip and told Ethan he was probably right and asked him to please notify me when they had word.

	Months passed and Ethan and I both grew more worried. Yesterday was exactly a year that he'd been missing and according to Ms. Walters the day that the Professor's "Living" will was to go in effect.

"HOOOONKK!" St! Weekday morning traffic in the greater San Francisco Metropolitan area is a dangerous place to be reminiscing about missing loved ones. I hit the breaks as a Beamer veered in front of me and across two more lanes, its driver flipping the ol' number one as he sped down the off-ramp for the 105.

"Screw you too," I muttered as I came back to my senses and promptly cut someone else off to make my turn for the college.

----------------------------------------------------

	It was two forty five as I made my way up the stairs to Abernathy and Walters. I passed a guy at the front steps who looked somewhat down on his luck. He was obviously homeless and I considered giving him a couple bucks. I decided against it though since some folks take offense at unsolicited charity. I was nursing my third Dr. Pepper of the day while sitting in the waiting room when a good looking guy in biker boots, blue jeans and a black tee-shirt walked in. I say good looking as in 'Beer ad' good looking or 'I'm cool but not in a way your mother would approve of' good looking. Not my type per se, but my tastes aren't usual. He had short, dark hair that looked like it probably would have been curly had he given it a chance to grow. His eyes were brown and his cheeks had just the slightest hint of a five o'clock shadow, maybe three thirty-ish. By his complexion I would have guessed arab or spanish decent, though there was something about the way he walked that said 'born here.' He had a motorcycle helmet tucked under one arm and a leather jacket under the other.

	You can't help but place people into categories based upon first impressions. Sometimes it gets you in trouble but it's human nature. He did the twice over inspection I've come to expect from guys in his category, only ever so briefly lingering on my legs before telling the receptionist he was here for a meeting with Ms. Walters. He then took a seat across the room from me and gave me one of those 'hey there' smiles. I returned it with a 'hey there, not interested' smile - best to get things straight early with his type. I stuck my nose in Summet's Guide to Ancient Greece and tried to zone.

	At about five til three Brother Jones and Damyu came through the door. Brother Jones was a street preacher that worked the area around 53rd street and spent a lot of time at the library. He was African-American and stood just a touch over six feet tall. He was fit and wore jeans and a stylish leather jacket over a white dress shirt. Damyu was Chinese-American and a student at SFC who I also knew from the library. He was about my height and nearly my weight, in other words small for a guy at five foot six. He had shoulder length hair framing an angular face with brown eyes. I knew both fairly well from the library and also knew that they were both at least acquaintances of the professor.

	Brother Jones smiled large and stepped right up to me, "Girl, it's a fine day when I get to say hi to as pretty a girl as you!"

	"Brother Jones, what a pleasant surprise!... and Damyu, how are things?" I put down the book and stood up to give Brother Jones a hug and squeeze Damyu's offered hand.

	Brother Jones had the kind of voice you could easily picture extolling the virtues of heaven in front of a gospel choir, "Oh things are splendiferous as always. You know I'm a hard man to get to say otherwise."

	Damyu took his turn with a less bear-like hug when Brother Jones was through, "Hi Elorah. Studying for finals as usual, is there anything else in life but studying and tests?"

	Jones hung his coat by the door and Damyu threw his full book-bag on the chair next to mine just as a smartly dressed blonde came out of one of the inner office doors interrupting whatever Jones was about to say, "It looks like most of you are here. Would you care to come into the conference room and have some refreshments while we give the others a few more minutes?"

	All four of us shuffled into a modestly decorated room with a long oak table in its center. A large window framed a nice, seaward view of the lower district. Six empty glasses and a full pitcher of water sat on a silver tray in the center of the table. The woman offered us all chairs and spoke as we took our seats, "I'm Amanda Walters. I'm very pleased you could all make it on such short notice. I hope it wasn't too much of an inconvenience."

	Everyone made friendly replies that it wasn't at all a problem as she continued, "It's apparent that some of you are already acquainted with one another but I'll save formal introductions for when everyone has arrived." She looked at her watch, "We have two more yet to arrive so..."

	She was interrupted by a man entering the room. I was a bit surprised to see that it was the homeless guy from the front steps.  He had brown hair just past his shoulders, hazel eyes and a fair complexion. He wore worn blue jeans, battered sneakers, a plain t-shirt and a colorful but tired vest. He had what looked like an African drum case slung over one shoulder and he gave a timid smile as he looked towards Ms. Walters, "Shall I put my stuff in here or somewhere else?"

	"In the waiting room will be fine." Ms. Walters smile didn't falter for a moment. She was definitely a professional. "I'm assuming you must be Kevin?" She stepped up and shook his hand, "Please take a moment to store your things and join us won't you?" He gave us all another little smile and stepped back out.

	"I think once Kevin gets comfortable we'll get started. Mr. Kane notified me that he might be a few minutes late and so we'll begin without him if everyone is willing?" She smiled as she asked and we all shook our heads and gave nods in the affirmative. I for one had no idea who Mr. Kane was but was more than willing to get this over with. There were suddenly too many butterflies in my stomach as I recalled the reason for the meeting.

	Kevin came back in and took a seat at the far corner of the table. We all smiled a greeting his way before turning our attention to Ms. Walters, who was busy pulling papers from a briefcase. Once her ducks were in a row she looked up and began, "I'm sure you're all wondering over the particulars of this meeting. As I stated on the phone this is an official reading of Professor Edward Prescott's Living Will. In accordance with his wishes we waited until the last possible moment to notify you. The Professor knew that this event might cause some of you some measure of anxiety and didn't wish to put you through anything unnecessarily."

	There were mixed degrees of sympathetic looks all around as she continued, "Before we go any further lets get the introductions out of the way shall we? Why don't we go around the table? I'll start... As already stated, I'm Amanda Walters. I'm not only Edward's lawyer but also a long time friend. I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that the Professors absence is deeply troubling and I share your worries."

	From there we went clockwise around the table coming to the unknown biker next. His voice was smooth and friendly with a barely noticeable accent, "My name is Mordakai Shabrar. I too am an old friend of the Professor's." Nothing more there, short and to the point. Likewise with Jones and Damyu, though with Brother Jones even the simplest introduction was stated as if he were behind the pulpit. Next was Kevin, "I'm Kevin Henderson, also a friend of the Professor" was stated in that same casual, subdued voice. Last was me, "Elorah Winters. I'll be redundant girl and say that the Professor was my friend too, almost like a father. It's nice to meet other friends of Edward." To myself I was thinking, alright already, lets move this thing along, I'm dying here!

	"Shall we move along then?" This from Ms. Walters. Thank the Gods for casual mind reading. "I'll read the Professor's opening letter to you all before we get into the legal details."

"Dearest Friends,

	I'm saddened to think of any grief I may have put you through in the last year, for if you are reading this, than I have went off and done something foolish like disappear on you all. However, this particular letter means that I might still have a chance at returning so don't give up hope yet. In the meantime it is necessary to put my affairs in order and I am hoping that you, my good friends, will help me.

	How you may ask? Simply put, I need you to help run my affairs for awhile. Just until I get back in any case. For unless I have changed greatly since I penned this letter, I have every intention of returning. But until then, a business doesn't run itself. My particular business requires a knowledge that the general population lacks and that is where you come in. The law firm of Abernathy and Walters will run my finances with help from my good friend Amanda Walters. What I need from you is to take over my antiquities dealings. I have brought together quite the collection of rare and precious finds in my long career and cannot see them auctioned away for want of a good keeper.

	Therefore I ask you, my good friends and knowledgeable peers to take stewardship of my collection and business until either my return or word of my death. I realize that such responsibilities will not fall lightly upon your shoulders. You are all busy people and of course will be compensated should you choose to accept my offer. I have authorized Ms. Walters to offer you each the sum of $100,000 at the end of your stewardship. If you accept, I ask that you reside on my estate for the length of one year and see to my business affairs. All living expenses will be paid during this time and you will each receive a salary above and beyond the end of year bonus previously mentioned.

	I do not offer the money as incentive my friends. I know you all well enough to avoid such crude bribes as that. The money is only to show you that I understand the difficulties of running my affairs, even if you don't yet. Believe me, it's only fair compensation for what is a demanding occupation. It may be that not all of you can except my offer. Please don't worry that I'll be offended in the slightest. It's very short notice and I understand all too well the demands of a professionals life. For those of you who cannot, rest assured that you will not be forgotten. My Last Will and Testament is a whole other document that has been written prior to this one.

	I hope that this letter finds all of you well and know that I wish you all the best in whatever your lives have to offer. With any luck, I will return soon and we can all have a good laugh at the ol' Professor's silly little letter. I'm sure Amanda is now ready to talk your ears off with all the arcane legalities that this silly little letter demands so I will let you get to it.

Take care my friends. Know that you have my love and may we meet again soon,
Eddie."

	As Ms. Walters set aside the letter there was a good bit of silence around the table. I got to be the 'girl' and shed a few tears though I noticed a few red eyes besides my own. I was surprised to see a seventh person in the room standing just inside the closed door. By the looks all around I'd day I wasn't the only one caught off guard. He was six feet tall with blue eyes and long, blonde hair tied back in a ponytail. If Mordakai was the beer ad then this guy was GQ does the Marlboro man. Custom, black leather trench-coat over a casual blue dress shirt, designer jeans and snake-skin boots. Dude looked like a stripper playing cowboy. Only there was something about him that made me think I might keep that thought to myself.

	"Mr. Kane, so pleased you could join us." It was obvious by the wattage in Ms. Walters smile as she handed him the letter that she was buying whatever Mr. Kane was selling.

	"Thank you Ms. Walters. I'm sorry I was late, but I caught the gist of it" His voice was just a tad bit gravelly, maybe he was the Marlboro man after all? Still it was a nice voice despite that and went right along with the rest of him. Again a bit too pretty boy for me. Obviously a sentiment I shared with Mr. Shabrar by the way he sat up a bit straighter in his chair and went slightly Eastwood.

	Jones broke the staring contest with a question to Ms. Walters, "Now how exactly do the legalities of the situation go down?" Mr. Kane seemed unruffled by Mordakai and sat down next to Kevin who inched his chair ever so slightly away in response.

	"I have packets here that explain everything in 'arcane' legalize" As she said the word 'arcane' she used her fingers to make little quote marks in the air. "It's all fairly straight forward actually" This comment brought a sarcastic look from Kevin who was staring bemusedly at the folder she placed in front of him. "After you've had some time to look it over you can decide if you'll except. I'll give you all some time to read. If you have any questions I'll be just outside." With that she flashed one last smile and stepped out of the room.

	There was a moment where we all looked at one another, then we set to reading and it was quiet for the next several minutes. Damyu and I finished first. I didn't see any surprises in the contract, just as Ms. Walters said, it was all pretty straight forward for legal talk. For me at least it was a no-brainer, nothing in the contract would interfere with my lifestyle too much. I'd still be able to attend school and I had no other job at the moment. Sure the whole five roommate thing might be weird but I had seen the Professor's house. There was room for a lot more people than six. Besides, even if it had been a hardship, I owed the Professor a lot more than this. I grabbed a pen from the little stack Ms. Walters set out and signed my name on the dotted line.

	Kevin was the last to sign and he seemed a little hesitant but in the end we all put pen to paper. Brother Jones summed it up nicely when he said, "The good Lawd surely would not look kindly should I turn my back on such a boon friend in his time of need."

	We were all smiling when Ms. Walters returned and she seemed pleased that we had all signed. "I'll call the estate and let them know to expect you. We have moving services ready to assist any of you who require it. Will two weeks be enough time to get you all settled in?"

	There were agreements all around as we collected our things from the waiting room. Before everybody scattered I spoke up in the hallway, "Since we're about to be roommates, perhaps we should get better acquainted. Anybody hungry for an early dinner?" That was met with general agreement. "What say we go to the Pier for seafood and a drink?"

	Again agreement and a devilish smile from Mordakai, "I got room on my bike if you need a ride."

	I guess that 'not interested' smile of mine needs some work. I smiled and held up my keys, "Thanks but I got my own ride."

	Kevin spoke up at the top of the stairs, "I could use a ride if someone's willing."
	"Sure, I've got room for you, your kit and one other person in the Gia."

	In the end Brother Jones, Kevin and I went in my car, Mordakai took his bike and Damyu drove his own car to the restaurant.


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 23, 2004)

*Chapter Two*

_  In the town where I was born 
 Lived a man who sailed to sea 
 And he told us of his life 
 In the land of submarines 
 So we sailed up to the sun 
 Till we found a sea of green 
 And we lived beneath the waves 
 in our yellow submarine_ 
			The Beatles - "Yellow Submarine"


CHAPTER TWO

	It took me a bit longer to find a place to park so Mr. Kane, Damyu and Mordakai were inside the restaurant waiting for a table when Jones, Kevin and I came in the door. Pier Nine was semi-fancy, in a way that let tourists say 'hey were livin it up' while still being affordable for said tourists. The decor was what I'd call tasteful oceanfront. There were large paintings of turn-of-the-century fishing vessels plying the waters of San Francisco Bay and the odd bit of refurbished dock paraphernalia like the heavy iron anchor-turned art sculpture just inside the entrance.

	I had no more than stepped in the door when I was forced to move aside by a burly guy in an expensive suit who hardly glanced in my direction. Right behind him was a stunningly beautiful redhead in an equally impressive white dress. It was obvious from the stance and posture that the suited gorilla was her escort, bodyguard, whatever. Brother Jones muttered something very unpreacherlike under his breath. Every one in our party looked a bit surprised when she stopped in front of Mr. Kane.

	"Well well, what a surprise to see you here Anthony," her voice was deeper than I expected but still very womanly, yeah you might call it sultry. It was clear from that one sentence that her and Mr. Kane - or should I say Anthony? - were or had been very close. By his version of the 'hey there, not interested' smile I was guessing 'had been' instead of 'were.'

	"Yvette... a pleasure as always." His tone didn't quite match the words but she seemed either not to notice or not to care.

	She gave us the once over, brief eye contact showed striking emerald eyes, then turned back to Mr. Kane, "Pleasure seeing you love but must be hurrying along. A woman's work is never done you know." She laid her hand a moment on his arm before turning and walking away. The suit gave Mr. Kane the once over before following like a good little puppy, big dog, whatever.

	Mr. Kane turned to us with a smile after she'd gotten a good distance, "Sorry bout that. Don't worry it's not you. She's that rude to almost everyone."

	Just then the hostess arrived with menus and we all made our way to a table.

	I cracked the menu after sitting down and laid it flat so I could have a good look at all my new business partners, "Well I guess its safe to say we can all afford whatever's on the menu tonight."

	This brought low chuckles and Brother Jones chimed in. "Man, I consider the dough a side issue in this endeavor as I am sure you all do as well. But I must confess that Edward's generosity is most welcome." He lowered his voice in a mock whisper, "Despite what some televangelists may have you believe, truly saving souls does not often make one rich."

	The waitress came and we all ordered drinks. I didn't bother trying for alcohol. It'd be just my luck to get carded and look like a fool in front of all my new friends. I stuck with a fourth Dr. Pepper for the day. Mordakai and Jones ordered scotch and Anthony ordered a whisky. I gave them all the benefit of the doubt and chalked up their beverage choices to a celebratory mood. Damyu ordered iced tea. Me and Damyu... the tea totellers, party down.

	"I'm already somewhat familiar with Brother Jones and Damyu, but I don't know the rest of you at all. Which probably means you don't know anything about me either. Shall we fill in some blanks? I'll be happy to start." While no one seemed overly eager there were no negative head shakes so I jumped in. "As I briefly stated before I've known the Professor since I was a little girl. He was a colleague of my father's and originally one of my tutors. He kinda became a surrogate parent during my formative years. In a lot of ways he's more a parent to me than my real parents were." I took a sip of Dr. Pepper before continuing, "In the last three or four years I've become his sometime assistant. I do research on artifacts and study up on regional history to compliment his field work. It worked out pretty well seeing as how I often used the papers I did for him as college assignments."

	The waitress arrived to take our orders and we each picked something suitably expensive. When she left with the menus I continued. "I 'd like to get one thing straight from the very start. Jones is right, I'm not in this for the money. I'm happy to help run the Professors business but the real reason I'm here and doing this is to help find Edward. I'm hoping some of you might be of a similar mind." I looked at the others each in turn and all seemed to agree. Mr. Kane had a semi-smirk as if something were amusing. "What's funny Mr. Kane?" Direct, who me?

	"First off, please everybody call me Anthony. Second, I'm sorry I seem amused. It's just that I've already been attempting to track Eddie down for the last eight months. If you really must know, I was just thinking to myself that there was nothing left to try." He chuckled then, "Of course the minute I thought it, I remembered something Eddie always says, 'Many hands make light work' and I realized that together we might get something accomplished that I couldn't do alone. So ya see, I was laughing at myself." He looked at me as he finished speaking and I nodded.

	Mordakai raised his scotch towards his mouth, "How exactly are you related to the Professor... Anthony?" He took a slow sip.

	"If Ms. Winters was Eddie's research assistant, I guess you could call me his field assistant. I help him track down and follow up on leads... among other things." He took a quick swig of his whiskey. "I've known Eddie a long, long time. He's one of the best friends I have and obviously I'm all for finding him."

	I was still puzzling over the whole 'among other things' part in Anthony's sentence. There was that certain inflection that made me think 'other things' meant 'things I'm not sure I should tell any of you' but I decided to wait a bit more before asking. See, the soul of discretion, that's me. Mordakai seemed satisfied with Anthony's answer. He put his arm up on the back of the booth and told us his story.

	"I was a cop when I met the Professor. He helped me out of a jam and I returned the favor. You might say it started a trend and we became pretty tight over the years. I do a lot of private work now and have some expertise in international customs laws. If the Professor had problems in that area or with the law in general I could sometimes fix them." He looked at each of us after that with a 'don't ask' look in his eyes. Again with the mystery crap. Hmmmm, problems with the law... go to Mordakai. Since he didn't really seem the lawyer type to me, I was betting his 'fixes' were less than legal. I briefly wondered what caused the 'ex' in front of cop. Ok, Ok, maybe I just didn't like Mr. Shabrar very much. I decided to try harder to give him a chance. After all, the Professor liked him, right?

	"I steal things for the Professor." Damyu was twirling the straw in his iced tea as he made this profound statement. There was silence at the table.

	Jones looked sideways at Damyu. "You sound entirely unrepentant for your sinful ways my brother."

	Mordakai and Anthony were both smiling. I think I was the only one at the table with serious 'oh' mouth.

	Damyu smiled and looked at Jones. "Almost everything I steal was stolen first, either legally or illegally. I steal from bad people. My soul feels fine. Besides, it usually pays pretty well." He took a long sip of his tea through the straw.

	Had I been asked before this little get together, I would have said I knew Damyu pretty well. Yeah right, all except that whole criminal aspect of his life. He was the only one at the table that looked younger than me, though I think he's actually a bit older. Somehow it seemed unfair that he was a felon. I closed my mouth and looked at Brother Jones. Surely there were no dark secrets he was hiding, right? Man of God by day, bloodthirsty assassin by night. Bocefus the Hitman... no it just didn't work for me. Everyone else looked at him too, the silent question in all eyes, 'what's in your closet Mr. Jones?'

	He shook his head from side to side. "Just cause the rest a you sinners got sordid pasts don't mean I have books under my mattress. Bocefus L. Jones is a man of God and walks the straight line of Jesus our Savior! Amen and Hallelujah!" He slugged his scotch and smacked the empty glass on the table as the waitress showed up with our food. "I'll have another scotch when you are able my Sister. I find myself in need of spirituous fortification. For I am surrounded by sin." After placing the last plate she took his glass and made her way towards the bar after making sure we were provided for.

	Brother Jones bowed his head in a brief prayer before taking a large bite of his swordfish and dabbing his mouth with the napkin from his lap. "I was the Professor's go-to man on all things religious in nature. Being no slouch in that field himself I often thought that Edward merely looked for corroboration of his theories. Though I hope its not sinful pride to say that I sometimes surprised the ol' fellow with a bit a new learnin'." He smiled, "Perhaps my story lacks the mystery and excitement of some of yours, but it does have the advantage of NOT endangering my immortal soul. If I did not know the Professor the way I do, and know that he is an excellent judge of character..." He looked at each of us. When he came to me his stern look softened slightly. "Elorah I of course do not mean to include you." He looked at Kevin, who had been doing a fair job at invisibility. "And we have not yet heard this gentleman's story."

	The collective gaze swung to Kevin now, who seemed to be having some difficulty getting pepper out of the shaker and onto his vegetables. He lifted his head and set the shaker aside. "I'm just a good friend of Eddie's. I felt that he might be in trouble and so here I am. I got to Eddie's place and Ethan redirected me to the Law Firm for the reading. I was heading west anyway... and you can't get much more west than this, so... here I am." All this in that slow, slightly stoned voice that I was already classifying as kevin-speak. Apparently Kevin believed that was a good explanation. When none of us stopped staring he continued. "Ummm, that's really all there is to the story. I met Eddie in Pennsylvania.  And Indiana.  South Dakota . . . Colorado.  I helped him find a couple things.  He's a friend." With that he looked down at his plate and started to eat, pepper be damned I guess. The rest of us looked at one another and did a communal shrug. I guess that was that.

	The rest of dinner went pretty quick. Damyu entertained us with a funny story about one of his 'procurement missions' for the Professor. Jones looked on with disapproval and Anthony had to remind him to keep it down after he got excited and shouted, "I could of stole HALF THE COLLECTION the guard was so NOT paying attention!" We all scanned the room but thankfully no one seemed to paying much attention. Kevin, Mordakai and Anthony didn't say much. The former I think out of shyness and the two ladder out of some sort of 'I'm too cool' contest.

	Anthony insisted on picking up the tab. Everybody but Kevin argued the point but Anthony pointed out that we would all have ample opportunities to do likewise in the coming year. We gathered our hats and coats and headed out the door. It was just getting dark and we all agreed to drive out to the Professor's estate and take the official tour. I'd already seen the place but it seemed like the friendly thing to tag along. Anthony insisted that Ethan wouldn't mind the unannounced visit so off we went, my partners and I. I'm thinking this is probably gonna be an interesting year.

----------------------------------------------------

	The drive to the Professor's estate took about an hour. We convoyed there with Anthony's shiny black truck in the lead, followed by me, Kevin and Damyu in the Gia and Mordakai on his shiny black motorcycle bringing up the rear. I guess shiny black must mean cool in the handbook. Jones was in the truck with Anthony. I had to stop to get gas in San Carlos and we put up the top. Mordakai filled up his bike too.

	He walked up as we were snapping the top in place and leaned on the hood. "So have any of you ever met Anthony before today?"

	I looked at Damyu and Kevin and shrugged, "I haven't."

	They both affirmed that this was their first meeting with him as well.

	"Doesn't anybody else think that's strange?"

	I thought about it for a moment. "Not necessarily. The Professor travels a lot and I'd often visit him when he had guests - friends he said - that I'd never met." I pointed at Mordakai, "I've never met you before either for that matter." I smiled to take the accusation out of my words. "Have either of you ever met Mr. Shabrar?" Again Kevin and Damyu shook their heads simultaneously in the negative. I said, "I had never met Kevin before either." Mordakai stepped out of my way as I came around the front of the car and opened my door. "I suppose that's what comes of being a globe hopper. You make lots of friends that don't know each other."

	Mordakai didn't look very convinced of my reasoning but he shrugged and walked back towards his bike. I got in, started the engine and flipped on the radio. We eased back out onto the highway and Mordakai gunned by us. Damyu said, "I guess he knows the way."

	"I guess he does."

	It was about eight thirty when we drove up the winding estate driveway. I could see the lights in the tower room windows over the trees and stone wall that surrounded the buildings. Although a great deal of the grounds weren't visible at the moment I spent the good part of a summer here when I was thirteen and had often visited the Professor in the intervening years. I knew that the structures and landscape were very 'medieval Italian villa' in style and shape.

	We pulled up to the gates and the security guard waved us through. A short drive through manicured lawns brought us to a circular drive and the lighted front entrance to the main house. Anthony's truck and Mordakai's bike were parked in front of the garage/coach house and Jones, Anthony and Mr. Shabrar were all leaning against the truck in apparent conversation. I pulled my little car in next to Anthony's big truck and turned off the engine.

	They stopped talking as Damyu and I stepped out to join them. Damyu pulled his seat forward so Kevin could extricate himself from my cramped back seat.

	Mordakai smiled and said, "What took you so long?"

	"Not all of us here are in to breaking the law." I tapped Damyu on the arm as I said this and gave Mordakai a look.

	Damyu smiled. "Yeah Yeah Elorah, save it for someone who hasn't seen you at a rave." He trailed his hand back and forth in front of his face and mimicked someone tripping on patterns.

	What can I say? He had me there. I glared and tried to hit him again but he nimbly sidestepped my half hearted attempt and we all started walking towards the front door together.

	Anthony was about to grab the door knob when one of the large, oak doors swung inwards and Ethan appeared. "Hello Anthony. Welcome everyone. Won't you come in?"

	Ethan was in his sixties and stood straight backed at about five foot ten inches. He had well groomed, gray hair and a neatly trimmed mustache. His eyes were blue and he wore a nicely tailored, grey business suit. He had a strictly upper crust accent, though it was purely american. His lack of a british speaking voice is probably the only thing that kept him from completely fulfilling the Rich butler stereotype. Well, that and the fact that I knew Ethan was a good deal less snobbish than any snooty old englishman.

	It had been months since I'd seen him in person and I stepped up and gave him a warm hug. "It's good to see you Ethan."

	He returned the hug and ushered everyone into the entry hall. "I'm glad to see you too Elorah. May I take your hat?"

	One by one he greeted everyone individually while I got re-aquainted with the feel of the place. Being here always made me thirteen again. The stucco and stone walls complete with torch sconces always made me feel like a princess in a european castle. Of course there were modern lamps inside the sconces, but the feel was definitely still Harry Potter-ish. Giovanni Bellini's 'The Feast of the Gods' hung just across from the front doors. As a girl I always giggled whenever I saw the Satyr's naked butt next to Bacchus. It still made me smile. I had the sudden urge to kick off my boots and run barefoot over the tile floor into the Professor's study. No matter what he was working on he would always take time to answer my questions. Of course now he couldn't answer any of my questions. The quick tightening in my chest brought me back to the present.

	It was apparent from the greetings that Ethan was at least somewhat familiar with Jones, Damyu and Mordakai and perhaps not so familiar with Kevin. He seemed on quite familiar terms with Anthony and I got the impression that Mr. Kane had been a regular at the house for some time. We migrated from the hallway into the kitchen where Ethan offered us all drinks before leading us into the den.

	One of the houses several huge fireplaces was surrounded by two small couches and four cozy chairs. An iron chandelier hung from the arched ceiling and the combination of it's light and the warm red glow from the fire lent a cheery feel to the room. Bookshelves lined one wall, filled to bursting with historical novels (this was the Professor's relaxation room)  and a few academic works. The outer wall was broken up by a huge bay window that by memory I knew looked out on the south lawn, with its short stone walls and many low fruit trees. All you could see now was a starry sky and the the silhouettes of the taller trees in the distance.

	I sat in one of the chairs and sipped my hot tea as the others likewise found seats for themselves. Ethan asked if anyone needed a snack and we all said no thank you. He turned to stoke up the fire and then sat down next to Kevin on the couch. "I cannot tell you all how happy I am that you will be staying here. It gets terribly tedious running an empty household."

	Jones trailed his hand in an arc to encompass the room and house, "Well, it's somewhat smaller than I'm use to you understand, but I think I'll be able to ghetto down for a while if you know what I'm sayin."

	Mordakai put his feet up on a padded stool made for the purpose. "I'll say this for Edward. He's done all right for himself. I just hope he's back soon to enjoy it some more." That was a sentiment on which we all agreed.

	After a small course of small talk I brought up what I was sure was on everyones mind. "Well...  I can't wait any longer. If you don't mind Anthony, can you tell us what ground you've already gone over in the search for the Professor?"

	"I suppose you're right. If everyone's ready to hear it, I'm ready to tell it."

	I definitely brought the joviality down a notch but it looked like everyone was ready. As soon as it was apparent that he had all our attention, Anthony began.

	"I had just come back from India with an artifact the Professor and I had been tracking for some time, The Blade of Kali, a ritual Kukri used in Hindu death rites. It had come into the possession of a Thugee cult around two hundred years ago. I liberated it with some difficulty."

	Mordakai cut in here, "You mean you stole it from the bad guys." He looked at Damyu. "I thought that was Damyu's job?"

	Anthony looked at Mordakai, "He wasn't around at the time." He went on, "So when I got back with the knife, Ethan was mildly concerned..." Ethan nodded. "... it seems that Eddie just disappeared."

	Jones said, "Wait, you mean like 'didn't come down for dinner' disappeared, or 'Presto Chango' disappeared?"

	Ethan shook his head, "No, no, there were no spells that I know of. Edward simply 'never came down for dinner' as you put it Mr. Jones."

	No spells that he knew of? That was strange wording. Anthony's next words drew me away from my musings before I had time to ask Ethan what he'd meant.

	"As near as we can tell Eddie was here at the house one minute and gone from it the next. None of the security cameras showed any trace of him leaving. When I returned it had been almost two weeks since the disappearance."

	Ethan said, "Yes, by that point I was getting a little bit alarmed. You see Edward would sometimes have to leave unexpectedly, but when he did, he would always call soon after to let me know how long he expected to be gone. Two weeks without any word was highly unusual... even for Edward. When Mr. Kane showed up I half expected Edward to be with him."

	"Which of course he wasn't." Anthony said. "The last call I had from Eddie was in Bangolore three months prior. I reported my progress and he said he'd see me when I got back."

	"Do you think his disappearance had anything to do with the Kukri?" I asked.

	"It's possible I suppose. The Thugee certainly wouldn't be passed kidnapping. But it's been almost a year and I've been keeping a pretty close watch on their activities. There's been no ransom demands, no attempts to get the knife back and as far as I know, the cult didn't even know that Eddie was involved."

	I churned the facts in my mind. Anthony seemed to be telling the truth about all this, though I still had this nagging feeling that something wasn't right about him. I looked at the others, they seemed to be doing some heavy thinking too.

	Mordakai said, "You mean the cult hasn't even tried to find their missing knife?"

	"Well, I guess I should have said as far as I can tell they haven't had any luck. They're not all that well organized."

	I looked at the others as I spoke, "This is what I'm thinking, please tell me if you have any suggestions." I ticked off the points on my fingers. "First I'd like to call a friend of mine... a psychic friend..." I looked around to see how that went over, ok I guess since no one interrupted. "...I know it's been a year but he still might be able to get something, it's at least worth a shot. Then I'd like to see this Kukri and any notes the Professor kept on it. Next would be a list of his current and recent projects."

	Mordakai jumped in with, "Do we know of any enemies or competitors Edward might have?"

	"Good thought." Jones said.

	Anthony looked thoughtful, "You've actually met one tonight." He went on hurriedly as we all looked at him. "Yvette Mason, the redhead at the restaurant. She's been a rival of Eddie's for several artifacts, including the Kukri. She had her people looking for the knife. I had a little run in with them in India."

	This was an interesting development. Anthony's one-time sweetie (if I wasn't wrong about that) was a possible suspect.

	"Right then, we add Ms. Mason to our research list." I looked at Anthony, "Where does the Professor keep his finds anyway?"

	"In the vault downstairs."

	"There's a vault?... I remember a wine cellar, but not a vault."

	Ethan said, "Yes Elorah, there's a vault and since you are all now partners in the Professor's business interests it's time you saw what you're protecting." He stood up and motioned towards the hall and the door to the wine cellar. We followed.

	The wine cellar door led down a set of steep steps and into a wide room with a large oak table at it's center. It was all just as I had remembered it, three walls filled to the brim with bottles of expensive wine in rod iron racks. The same type of modern torch sconces gave light to the room when Ethan hit the switch by the entrance. There was a great mural of Dionysus cavorting with several scantily clad women on the ceiling. Another giggler for that thirteen year old I used to be. But I saw no sign of an antiquities collection.

	Ethan waited until we had all made it down the steps and were looking around the room before addressing us. "It's incredibly cinematic I know but as we all know, Edward had a dramatic flare." He walked up to the wine racks and pointed each rack out in order. "There are twelve racks from left to right and top to bottom. Each rack contains forty bottles of wine, also left to right and starting from the top." He searched out the fourth rack and fingered his way through the bottles. "Racks are months, bottles are days." He stopped on the twenty second bottle and pulled it out slightly. "Ah yes, Dom. de la Romanee Conti 1997, an excellent choice." He smiled and pushed it back in, and then even further back. "Push the bottle back until you feel a click..." he then pulled it back to it's original position. "... and then return the bottle to it's place in the rack."

	He stood straight as a soft hum filled the room. The Oak table and the floor it rested on ascended on a slowly rising column of stone. As it reached ceiling height we could all see an archway cut into the column and another set of stone stairs leading further down. This time I wasn't the only one with 'oh' mouth. There were more sconces along these stairs, but this time tinted bulbs gave the passage a blue sort of underwater quality. I could just make out a set of metallic, double doors at the base of the stairs.

	Ethan lead us down the steps and into the blue light. "As it stands now, only Edward, Anthony and I have codes for the doors. You will each have your own code assigned to you tomorrow." He reached the solid looking doors and punched a quick succession of numbers into the little key panel to the right. "Be sure you only use your own code since the system has a way of knowing if you don't."

	"That sounds ominous."

	Ethan gave me a stern look, "It was meant to Elorah. The treasures kept within require strict measures of security. Anyone using the wrong code would find themselves in a most uncomfortable situation."

	We all shared a look at that. A look that I think meant we all got it. The doors slid open and we walked into Disneyland. OK, maybe there weren't any roller coasters or big eared rats but it was better than Disneyland for geeks like me and Damyu. Not only was there 'oh' mouth but I think Damyu was drooling. I can't be sure because I couldn't take my eyes off the artifacts.

	The room was about forty feet across and a hundred feet long. Low wattage, fluorescent lights illuminated hundreds of display cases on each side of a wide isle down the center of the room. Shields, Urns, swords, helmets, and jewelry were just a few of the things my eyes took in. There was a pristine suit of lacquered, fifteenth century samurai armor, and over there a silver chalice, exquisitely engraved with intricate celtic knotwork. On the walls were tapestries and paintings under glass. A seven foot stone carving of a Mandarin warrior stood with spear ready alongside a wonderfully eccentric ceremonial robe (perhaps of Egyptian origin though I couldn't say for sure.) Interspersed amongst these treasures were empty display cases awaiting future finds. One looked as if it would hold a sword. A small card in the display read 'Excalibur' and I suppressed a shiver. If I weren't surrounded by all this, I would have laughed at the Professor's arrogance. In my current place, it just made me want to know what treasures these were that he HAD already.

	"Hmm mmm" That was Ethan trying to get my attention. He was having about as much luck with me as with Damyu. "I'll remind you both that you will have plenty of time to google over the other items in the coming year. In fact, there's a complete database on Edward's computer." He still wasn't having much luck. Damyu squeaked (I'm not kidding about that) and hurried over to a new case further down the row.

	Ethan smiled. "You know having this many people in the vault with the door open effects the moisture and temperature adversely. Climate control can only do so much and we wouldn't want to damage the goods... would we?" That did it. Both Damyu and I healed like good little puppies and gathered around the glass case everyone else was at.

	"Now that's a wicked jabber." I said as I got a good look at the Kukri. It was about thirty inches long with an ivory, leather wrapped handle and black, obsidian blade. The guard was carved with various Hindu, religious scenes and it seemed to have been dipped in some sort of red lacquer. The blade itself looked very sharp and was curved in typical Kukri fashion. The fact that it was obsidian should have meant an uneven edge, yet all the lines were straight and smooth. The overhead lights reflected strangely from the blade. As I bent to get a closer look I could see myriad red veins running through the obsidian. The red was very close to the color of blood and I had to stand up as a shiver ran through me.

	I looked at the others. "Is it colder in here or is it just me?" Everyone seemed mildly creeped by the knife. Everyone except Kevin, who had gone way beyond mildly creeped and was slowly backing away from the case with a look of revulsion on his face.

	Jones saw it too and warned him before he bumped into the statue behind him. "What's up Kevin? You feelin alright?"

	Kevin pointed at the knife, "That thing is evil."

	We all turned to look at the kukri again. It didn't jump out of the case and attack us, it just sat there.

	I shrugged, "I admit it ain't cozy... but it's just a knife."

	I looked at Ethan for a verbal ok as I opened the case and reached for it. I grabbed hold of the handle. It felt odd, cool and smooth and yet slightly greasy too, almost like it was damp, but with something more viscous than water. I pulled it out of the case and raised it so the others could see it well. It was heavy for it's size. Outside of the case the red veins in the blade seemed to catch more light and it appeared for a moment as if the the red was actually liquid running in rivulets from the point. If I wasn't experiencing another shiver, I would have said it was a cool effect.

	Damyu said, "I've never seen veined obsidian before."

	"Definitely a new one for me too" I agreed. To Ethan I said, "Does the professor still have his lab equipment?"

	"Yes. I believe he may have even added one or two things since last you visited."

	"Excellent. If no one minds I think Damyu and I should run some tests on this. As well as look at the Professor's notes." I looked at Anthony and Ethan and they shrugged as if to say that would be alright. Kevin's look hadn't changed when I turned towards the door. Now it just seemed to encompass me too. I may have been reading too much into it, but he seemed to be accusing me of something for having touched the knife. I wiggled it in his direction just a little when I walked by him and watched him squirm away. Childish? Maybe. Fun? Definitely.


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 23, 2004)

*Some Snapshots of Elorah*

Some of my story inspired art.
(Which I can't seem to upload so never you mind.)


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 24, 2004)

*Chapter Three*

_ Night grows cold, twilight's near, 
 On the edge of madness the wounds are sheared. 
 Forms of hanging, flesh shredded carcass 
 No spared breath. 
 Imprisoned in a shell, ready to explode. 
 Dead soul, 
 Stone cold, 
 Out into the night._ 

			Slayer - "Live Undead"


CHAPTER THREE

	Damyu and I took the Kukri to the Professor's lab (a lab that would do many an ivy league college proud) and did the preliminaries for running carbon and other tests. Despite the sophistication of the equipment at the Professor's disposal, some of the tests would have to be run offsite, a chore that Damyu was more than happy to do tomorrow. Thankfully the knife could remain on the premises. Not knowing what role it might have played in the Professor's disappearance, or who might be after it, I was leery of leaving it outside the vault for long.

	I called my psychic friend while we were examining the knife, and no it didn't cost me six dollars a minute. His name was Theodore Moss (not Ted or Teddy by his own request.) He worked at a little Pagan shop called the Attic and he and I had gone to a couple 'Morgue' Parties together in the past. Don't ask what a Morgue party is. Trust me, it's not as bad as you might think. Anyway, Theodore offered to come by the estate tomorrow and see what he could 'see.'

	Just as I was about to return the knife to the vault for the night Mordakai came in. "Hey guys it's like eleven thirty and Ethan has offered to let us stay the night if we so choose." He smiled. "I already picked out my room, thought you might like a heads up before you're stuck in the closet."

	"Dibs on a room by the pool!" I said quickly.

	"Ahhhh too bad Elorah, I already took it. You're welcome to share if you want."

	"I spun around from the work table with the kukri held up in front of me and made him take an involuntary step back and lose his joking smile. "I know for a fact that there's more than one room by the pool." I lowered the knife and grinned. "I'll take the one your NOT in. How's that?"

	"Whatever the lady with the big scary pointy thing says," He joked holding up his hands in mock surrender. "Probably best not to mix one kind of partnership with another anyway."

	"As if." 

	Damyu slipped through the door with his notebook in hand. "While you two are bantering, I'm gonna go find my room."

	I got Ethan to open up the vault and put the knife of ickiness back in its case before checking out what room I was relegated to by Mordakai and the others. As it turned out, the fates were kind and it was my old room from the summer I spent here as a kid. The same four poster bed sat against the far wall and oak armoire was next to the door. Someone (I was guessing Ethan) had left my bag on the bed. I opened the armoire and looked at the inside of the door. Sure enough it was still there, the little pen knife carving I'd carved through the expensive finish and into the wood, "EW." Highly original I know but what do you want, I was thirteen.

	Each room had it's own bathroom, complete with oversized bath. I debated taking a late dip in the pool before realizing I hadn't brought a suit. There were towels and robes in the bathroom closet so I opted for a warm bath instead. As I immersed myself in the tub I let the water wash away everything like it always did. I always imagined it like this... I was a big smooth rock and all my worries, responsibilities and cares were stuff clinging to that rock. When it hit the water the rock sank and the rest floated at the surface, unable to follow me down. While I was there under the water, I was free of it all. Pure. Sometimes, when life was tough, it made me wish I could hold my breath longer. Now it was just a happy respite.

	After the bath I pulled back the covers on the bed and opened the window for a breeze. the sound of an eastern drum beat floated from the darkness. Kevin must have been practicing somewhere on the grounds. I thought about his look when I had the knife in my hands, and the way I'd teased him. It seemed less funny now than it had. I decided to get dressed and go apologize. Ok, maybe I was curious what he had felt from the knife too, but an apology was sure to be in the conversation.

	I headed out the back door and past the pool. The drumming was coming from behind a row of cypress trees a little ways out on the grounds. By the time I got close I'd left the light from the house and it was pretty well darkness all around. I wasn't being particularly stealthy, only slow so I didn't trip.  I saw Kevin on the open lawn when I was probably forty feet from him. He was oblivious to me and the world in general, totally caught up in his own groove thing. He sat cross legged with his drum in front of him, hands beating a intricate pattern on the head. He slid easily from one beat to another as I stood and watched. After a few minutes I realized my foot was tapping along with the rhythm. It dawned on me that this was more than practice for Kevin, this was his rock in the water thing. I listened for awhile and then started back for my room. It was obvious it might be some time before Kevin was up for conversation.

	As I ducked under the lower branches of the trees by the pool I saw something in my peripheral vision. I turned to get a better look and saw what appeared to be a person stumbling in the grass. He or she was about fifty feet away, and by the way they were staggering seemed to be intoxicated. I almost called out to them, but something made me keep silent. Instead I approached the figure, this time purposefully quiet.

	The smell hit me first, at about twenty feet, sickeningly sweet. It stopped me in my tracks as I reached a hand to my mouth. From here I could see the remnants of a suit hanging from the guy's frame. From this close he was obviously a guy and obviously needed a bath and a new suit. he smelled like he had rolled in a carcass, and for his sake I hoped it was after he got fall down drunk. With someone this messed up I wasn't taking any chances. I reached down and picked up a nice sized stone from a nearby flower bed, just in case he was as bad as he smelled. He seemed completely oblivious to me as he tripped his way towards the house.

	There was a lamp post in the garden by the side door and by its light I could see one of the Professor's security guards smoking a cigarette. I'd always wondered why the Professor had security guards. Now that I knew about 'the vault' it all made more sense. Mr. Smelly Drunk Guy seemed to have seen the guard too and instead of veering away like I thought, he staggered towards him, tripping and falling over the stones at the garden's edge.

	This was gonna be interesting I could tell. the guard had a nine millimeter and a billy club and this guy couldn't even walk straight. I was all set to jump in and save this poor drunk from getting shot when I saw the slime. When I say slime I mean noisome, rotting matter. It was just inside the garden border, where the guy had tripped. I almost stepped in it before the stink gave it away. I wrinkled my nose and bent to get a closer look. There amidst bits of rotted flesh was most definitely a human finger. Dude had worse problems than a torn suit. I swallowed the bile in my throat and picked up a bigger rock.

	I looked up with a bit more adrenaline coursing through my system to see the 'figure' step out into the lamp light. From my view point all I could see was the guy's back and the guard who looked up from his cigarette and lighter. "Who the hell are y..." was all he got out before the rotting guy put on a short burst of speed and tackled him! I was running with the rock above my head before they hit the ground.

	The guard seemed to have forgotten all about his weapons as he wrestled the thing, shreds of rotten suit coming away in his hands. I saw the smelly guy straining to bite the guards neck and instead latch onto his shoulder. He screamed like it hurt. I aimed as best I could and came down with the rock on the attacker's head. The rock sank in instead of bouncing and I screamed as brain matter leaked out in a stinky flood. The thing let go of the guard and I back pedaled as it turned towards me.

	There was no mistaking 'it' for 'he' anymore. With half it's skull caved in, still it rose up from the panicked guard and stumbled towards me. I could hear Mordakai shouting something from the house and the tinny shouts of other guards over the downed guards radio. I screamed real loud for help and tried to keep some distance between me and it. Mordakai skidded around the corner with a gun as I dived to avoid the thing's lunge. 'Crack! Crack!' His shots rang out as I rolled! I came to my feet to see most of the thing's head missing and a meaty hole in it's chest. It wobbled for a second and staggered towards me before crumpling to the ground. 

	I turned to see Kevin coming in from the lawn, a pocket knife in his hand. Not ten feet behind him was another stumbling figure, this one in a dark dress, with long, light colored hair swinging around it's rotted face. I screamed, "Behind you!" and lunged for the security guard's handgun. He was too worried about the wound in his neck to prevent me from taking it and I heard two more shots as I turned back and aimed.

	Kevin was doing his best to fend off the zombie (I couldn't deny what they were at the moment), slashing it over and over with his pocket knife while evading it's grasp. I centered on the thing's chest but couldn't shoot for fear of hitting Kevin. Jones was suddenly on the scene and yelled, "Get back!" as he charged the zombie on Kevin. He barreled into the thing and put his fist through it's wide mouthed face. It flew backwards a few paces and landed in a lifeless heap. He shook his fist and wet gobbets of flesh hit the ground with a splat.

		Kevin ran towards Mordakai and I saw Mordakai toss a gun to him. Anthony was suddenly there with a shotgun and walking towards the guard, who was now up and cradling his shoulder. He barked, "Heads up!" and I turned to see a third zombie coming through the now well trampled flower bed towards us.

	I asked in the most un-panicky voice I could manage, "Are these dead things?" To which Anthony answered simply, "Yes." Ask a dumb question I guess. Two more made an appearance from behind the trees as Anthony said, "Mass damage or fire are the only things that will take em' down. We need to get in the house."

	I whispered, "Mass damage it is" as I leveled the guard's pistol and fired in one smooth motion, taking out the zombie's head with a perfect shot to the face. It dropped in it's tracks. Even in all the excitement I caught a surprised look on Mordakai's face. Yeah, school girl can shoot. No need to let on that I was as surprised as he was.

		There was a moment where the only sound was the squawking of the security guard's radio and then a single shot from a handgun on the other side of the house. Anthony brought his shotgun to his shoulder and we all turned to see another one, this time in a shredded tuxedo, approaching at a lurching run. The moment passed and Mordakai aimed over my shoulder. I heard a roar from behind me and saw Jones hurtle past. Again two cracks from Mordakai that caused the zombie to do a little dance but not to go down. 

	I yelled, "Mordakai wait!" and though he didn't lower his gun, he didn't fire again either. I'm not sure what made me think it but I looked at Jones and said, "You think you can take one alive?" Everybody looked at me. "... Ok... maybe not alive... you know what I mean!" 

	Brother Jones stopped and looked at the rotten stuff on his shirt while. "Well... seein as how my shirt's already ruined." He dived on the zombie and wrestled it to the ground, being extra careful to stay out of reach of it's teeth.

	Another one was approaching through the trees. Mordakai came up behind Jones and said, "here" while tossing him a couple plastic zip cuffs. Why did Mordakai have zip cuffs? A question for another time perhaps. Jones slipped a pair around the zombies wrists and then slid them up to it's elbows before cinching them tight. The next pair went around the feet and then we were scrambling towards the side door of the house ahead of the other approaching dead thing.

	As we all got through the door and into the wide hallway I stopped Kevin from closing it. "We know we can stop these things now. Let's see where they're going." We fanned out along the walls to be sure the zombie had room. I was trying to breathe through my mouth to avoid the smell of Jones, who had a good deal of that last zombie smeared all over his clothes. The security guard had moved further back down the hall and was taking shallow breaths as he held his shoulder. Anthony, Kevin and Mordakai had their weapons trained on the approaching zombie. That seemed like a good idea so I followed suit.

	This one was big, over six feet tall, bald headed, with a dusty grey suit. There was a large rend in the flesh under it's right eye. Except for that, the smell, and a grey film over it's eyes you might have believed the guy was still alive. It moaned as it came to the door, not at all unlike the movie zombies we're all familiar with. Jones was closest and it's face swiveled towards him, making everybody tense up just a little more. He cocked his fist back and I realized that there were a pair of brass knuckles under the slime. It shuffled in, never taking it's eyes off of Jones, then stopped.

	We all waited while it just stood there, arms hanging limp at it's side. Ten seconds passed while we all just stared. Jones inched back from the thing and it's eyes followed him, but still no other movement. I began to think. Zombies certainly weren't my forte, but I had read a thing or two over the years, stuff that until tonight I had relegated to the 'myths and falsehoods' section of my brain. I started going through that knowledge now and came up with something that might explain the current situation.

	"It's fulfilled it's last command." I lowered my gun. Everyone looked at me, while still keeping their guns trained on it.

	"Whoever raised these things gave them a command..." I stepped a little closer to it and it's eyes flicked from Jones to me. "... probably something like, 'Enter that house' or 'Go to the Prescott Estate.' Once they do that, they've fulfilled the command and are awaiting another order."

	Jones said, "Are you sure?"

	I shrugged. "No. I'm not exactly a zombie expert or anything but I've read some things and that's my best theory." I waved my hand about four feet in front of the zombie's face. It kept staring at me and not my hand.

	Damyu came hurriedly around the corner with a pair of headphones around his neck and a history book in his hands. "Guys! I heard shots and the guar..." he stopped in mid sentence as he saw Dead Bob at the door. He whispered a little obscenity in chinese (which I won't translate) as he took it all in. "Is everyone alright?" This as he wrinkled his nose and came a little closer.

	Mordakai said, "All's good as long as Mr. Not-so-Clean here doesn't receive any new orders." He grinned, "At least according to the Zombie Queen here."

	I let that one go, as it was obviously meant to get a rise out of me. "We've got the trussed one in the garden. We should put this one out of it's misery before it does get a new orders."

	Anthony stepped up and grabbed the zombie by the shoulder. It started to react but there just wasn't time. One moment it was there in front of me, and the next it was flying backwards through the open door and landing with a thud in the flower bed. Anthony raised his shotgun and 'BOOOM' the zombies head exploded. My ears were ringing horribly from the blast and I cringed away. Did I just imagine that? I turned to look at the others and saw that they were staring at Anthony too. Nope, it wasn't just me. Anthony really had just thrown a two hundred and fifty pound zombie ten feet... with one hand!

	He turned and seemed to just notice his audience. "What?"

	I was trying to frame words when Ethan stepped around the corner with another security guard in tow. He looked relieved to see us all. "I'm so glad everyone's alright!" He took in Jones' messy state and looked worried. "Everyone IS alright aren't they?"

	Ethan's fussing was enough of a distraction to save Anthony from an immediate accounting. We explained that the mess was all from the bad guys as the injured security guard was led away by his fellow guard. We all walked out towards the bound zombie, who was struggling to crawl towards the house in the dirt of the flower bed. The zip cuffs turned his crawl into a sort of drunken inchworm thing, it was a little bit pitiful.

	Brother Jones said, "Well Elorah, you wanted it." He was holding his hands away from his body like he couldn't stand to touch himself. Having bits of brain on my own shirt I could sympathize.

	I looked at Ethan. "Can we take this thing to the lab?"

	He frowned. "I suppose so Elorah. For what purpose though, if I may ask?"

	Good question that. I pondered how best to answer. "The whole 'undead' thing is new to me. Whatever, or whoever caused these things to rise might have left a clue on the zombies." Everyone was staring strangely at me again. "Alright Alright! Maybe I'm just a tad bit curious too.  I mean... come ON! Hello, ZOMBIES?!"

	Mordakai looked away and said, "Zombie Queen" in a stage whisper. This time Kevin and Jones looked like they agreed.

	Damyu stepped up closer to me and said, "I think Elorah's right. I wouldn't mind getting a little undead flesh under the microscope." My scientific brother in arms to the rescue, Hoorah.

______________________________


----------



## skullsmurfer (Jun 24, 2004)

hey this stuff is neat, wordy like the the jonathan swift novels under my bed, but with out the whole geee wiz factor.  keep up the good work, i look forward to the next update


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 24, 2004)

skullsmurfer said:
			
		

> hey this stuff is neat, wordy like the the jonathan swift novels under my bed, but with out the whole geee wiz factor.  keep up the good work, i look forward to the next update




Look, my first reply and it's positive!  *heaves a huge sigh and does a quick google for J. Swift*

EDIT: OH! That Jonathan Swift! I knew that... really. Wow! Thanks for the compliment smurfer. I wish I were Jonathan Swift... well, except for that whole already dead thing. But it would be nice to be an Irishman... and famous....... I'll shut up now.

Thank you skullsmurfer.


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 25, 2004)

*Chapter Three Edit*

Just a small edit to the end of chapter three. My GM corrected me on a point concerning Anthony. This also nicely foreshadows a revelation we soon have concerning Mr. Kane.

(The edit comes when the last zombie is just standing in the house.)

I hope not to have to do this editing thing very often, but this session was many weeks ago now and as my story hopefully catches up to our current sessions it'll get easier to remember the details.


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jun 30, 2004)

*Chapter Three (part 2.)*

______________________________

	I managed to convince Brother Jones to haul the zombie to the Professor's lab. We cleared a space on one the metal tables and bound it with ropes so it didn't wiggle off, just in case. Damyu and I then set to work, or more precisely we stood there and looked at it for awhile, then at each other, then back at it. The good Dr. Frankenstein probably had a moment like this before he made his first incision too. Considering how his story turned out that might have been the wrong thing to think of.

	We ended up being a tad bit squeamish and not getting much done. It's one thing cutting a bit of dead flesh off a cadaver. It's an entirely other thing to cut that same bit off while the cadaver's watching you with it's dead, gray eyes. We did learn a couple things though. Whatever force was keeping the zombie alive didn't work on a cellular level and couldn't be explained by any science at our disposal. Under the microscope the zombie's dead flesh looked and acted like any non-zombie flesh would. The other thing of note was that the skeletal and muscular structure didn't require any supportive links to function. The zip cuffs that Jones put around the zombie's elbows had sliced through all the rotting flesh and ligaments at the crook of the arms, yet by the grasping motions of the hands when Damyu or I touched the body, it was obvious that they were still completely functional.

	The smell was not something either Damyu or I were getting used to, so after making sure the ropes were secure we stepped outside the lab to find Jones and Mordakai on their way to see us. It looked like Jones had done a fair job at cleaning up. He had a new set of clothes and had obviously taken a shower. Mordakai had a double shoulder holster over his tee shirt with a Glock peeking out from under his arm. He seemed comfortable with the set up, Like maybe he wore it a lot.

	Jones said, "So... any clues on our undead friend in there?"

	"None that we can find." I stepped back when I realized my clothes were still stained with rotten bits, "God, I must smell pretty bad." They looked like they agreed even if they were too polite to say it out loud. "Damyu can fill you in while I go get cleaned up. Suddenly I'm in desperate need of a shower."

	I made my way to my room, quickly stripped out of my clothes and jumped in the shower. After a good bit of scrubbing I felt much better. I was standing in the middle of my room in my bathrobe, staring at my smelly outfit lying in a little pile by the bed and wondering what I was going to wear when a knock at the door distracted me. It was one of the housekeepers with a shirt and pair of women's shorts courtesy of Ethan. Good old Ethan, his home is attacked by killer zombies and he still has time to think of my clothing needs.

	Now that I thought about it, what was up with that? Ethan hardly seemed surprised by the whole undead thing, and Anth... ANTHONY! What was up with the superman thing!? Not to mention his offhanded knowledge on how best to kill a zombie! The more I thought about it, the more I hurried dressing. I had questions that needed good answers and all my questionees were elsewhere.

	I ended up in the borrowed tee shirt and my own skirt and boots (the shorts were a tad large and I didn't have a belt.) If I was lucky I could avoid the fashion police for the evening. I ran into Damyu on my way back to the lab and he was carrying the Kukri. We had briefly discussed the theory that the zombies might have been after the knife earlier, and I had suggested a little test to see if Dead Bob Number Two reacted to it's presence.

	"So was it just me or did Anthony and Ethan seem less than totally surprised by the course of events this evening?"

	"Yeah, I noticed that too. And did you see the zombie toss? That was rather neat."

	We came to the lab and walked in on Mordakai, Kevin and Jones. Mordakai was poking Dead Bob Number Two in the foot with a scalpel.

	"If you're trying to get him to laugh, a feather might work better."

	Kevin looked disgusted with Mordakai. Mordakai smiled, "Damn strange sh$%"

	"With that sentiment do I heartily agree Brother Mordakai." Jones looked pained as Mordakai shoved the blade into the zombie's foot again. "Though I would dearly appreciate it if you could refrain from jabbing this poor dead man for no apparent reason. It's bad enough that this fellow was pulled from his grave for evil purposes without us inflicting unnecessary torture on him." He looked away as the blade was pulled out. "Not to mention that sh#* is just nasty! (sorry Lawd)"

	Damyu stepped up with the Kukri, "Yeah Mordakai, let's use this instead." Kevin backed away from the blade.

	Whatever Mordakai was about to say was forgotten as we all watched the zombie's eyes fixate on the Kukri, but there was no covetous look in those gray eyes, there was just fear. A fear that seemed to bring Dead Bob Number Two more to life than anything else we had done. It fought the ropes as Damyu brought the blade closer. Kevin was backing away from all of us with a look very much like the zombie's, and Brother Jones looked about to stop Damyu when he laid the tip against Dead Bob's arm.

	"AAUUGHHH...AUURRRGHHH, NNNGHHH!" The Zombie's mouth opened wide and it's version of an undead scream echoed in the lab. Damyu quickly pulled the blade away and the screaming immediately stopped, though it's eyes remained wide and never strayed from the Kukri.

	"Alright that is ENOUGH!" Jones interposed himself between Damyu and the zombie. Everyone looked a bit squeamish after that display. "Unless there is some further purpose to this I say we get rid of this unfortunate, ... dead, ... THING and put this body once more to rest!"

	Damyu raised his hands and looked defensive, "Ok, Ok! It was Elorah's idea not mine remember!"

	I looked at Jones. "Agreed. I think we've learned all we need from Dead Bob." Jones looked relieved. "...There's just one more little thing I want to check."

	"Aww Hellfire! What now Elorah?"

__________________________

	I spent the next half an hour voicing my questions about zombies, magic and certain individuals reactions to it all. Damyu, Jones, Mordakai and myself all seemed to have the same thoughts about the night's events. Weirded out about zombies, with dawning realizations that magic was... let's say... more real than we had maybe thought. Kevin seemed pretty freaked about the zombies part, but more comfortable with the magic being real part. Then again, it seemed to take quite a bit to elicit any strong reaction from Kevin, so he might have been more wowed than I thought.

	Everyone wondered about Anthony's little display but we were unresolved as to what action to take. My last test with Dead Bob Number Two had to do with the vault. We all agreed that the zombies might have been after something in the house. Since the most valuable things in the house were in the vault, it seemed like a good idea to check out its defenses. We wheeled Dead Bob on his metal table down the hall and headed for the wine cellar.

	Guess who we found there? If you said the Super Cowboy himself you win a dollar. We were at the top of the stairs when we saw Anthony just coming out of the vault. I was momentarily distracted from my many questions by the hundreds of small runes that were glowing like little blue snakes along the stairway walls.

	Apparently the others were also surprised into speechlessness because no one said anything until Anthony answered the first of our unasked questions. "They're warding runes."

	I looked from the runes to him.

	"Eddie put them here when he built the vault. The zombies in the house must have activated them."

	Jones asked, "What do they do?"

	"Not sure exactly." Anthony closed the vault door and walked up the steps to us. "I've never seen them in action."

	I looked up the cellar stairs at Dead Bob on his little gurney. "Since the zombies are what activated them, maybe we can find out."

	Anthony shrugged. I looked at Jones and he sighed. "Suuuure, Bocefus'll go lug the heavy dead guy down the stairs." He mumbled as he climbed the steps, "not like I got a clean shirt on or nothin... Lawd witness what I must endure."

	The CLUNK, CLUNK, CLUNK of the table wheels preceded Jones' return with Dead Bob (still on the gurney) to the wine cellar. He looked at us and then the zombie. "I ain't soilin my only remaining good shirt on account o yo Damn fool experiment girl. You want him off the table, your gonna have to do it yoself!" He motioned towards Anthony. "Better yet get Superfly here to do it!"

	I looked up at Anthony as if to say, 'Oh yes, we will get to that whole wod of questions.' but first we would do our little experiment. I looked at the others before getting behind the gurney and preparing to push the whole thing down the vault stairs.

	Jones interrupted before I pushed. "WAIT!"

	I looked at him.

	"I've just thought of one little experiment I wish to make first. If you don't mind."

	I smiled. "That's the spirit Brother Jones. Nice to see you finally getting into the scientific mindset."

	He pulled a small bible from his back pocket. "Ain't nothin scientific about my mindset right now sister." He brandished the book towards the zombie and said. "BY THE LORD'S HOLY WORD, I CAST YOU AWAY!"

	There was no reaction from Dead Bob (who was still staring at the Kukri in Damyu's hands) but Anthony stepped back and bumped into a wine rack while simultaneously shielding his eyes with his arm. If he'd hav' had a cape it would have been right out of a Bella Lugosi flick. It's probably a little unnecessary to say we all stared like the Pope at a Manson concert.

	I said something like, "Wha..?"

	Anthony recovered quickly and said, "I have a small problem with true faith."

	Damyu said, "Whe..?"

	I must have leaned on the cart in my momentary shock because there was a loud 'CLUNK' as the cart dropped the first step and quickly picked up speed, rattling down the stairs with Dead Bob aboard. He got about five steps down when there was a loud SIZZZZZZLE followed by a burning 'VOOOMF!' The thick smell of Ozone replaced the stink of rotting flesh and Dead Bob was suddenly not there anymore! The table rattled to a stop at the bottom, rope remnants slowly burning, and a large black spot where the zombie had been. The runes seemed to have grown very bright for moment and were now fading to their previous glow.

	I finally pulled my eyes away from the table to just catch the sight of Anthony's feet disappearing up the cellar stairs.

	Mordakai sort of pointed up towards the stairs and said, "Whu?"

	Brother Jones slapped his bible against his thigh. "Well Hellfire, those are three excellent questions."

_____________________________________________


----------



## ledded (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow.  Nice work, man!


I've always found it a bit difficult to write a good narrative in first person like this and keep it flowing, but obviously you don't have the same problem.

Keep it up, and consider this one subscribed.


----------



## Captain Claymore (Nov 23, 2004)

I can't tell you how nice that is to hear, coming from from such a good writer as yourself. Between kids, work and gaming, I've had little time to check back here. Seems like when I do get around this way, I end up reading other people's better work (yes I mean you, along with OldDrewId and Lamprolign.)

Now that I have checked back into my thread, I'll be working on an update I assure you.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lamprolign (Nov 24, 2004)

ZOMBIES!  We loves zombies!  With that out of my system, I really like your use of the first person in the narrative.  It can be a very difficult style to tell an entire story in, but you seem to be doing very well indeed.  I'm looking forward to the next post!


----------



## Bryin (Jan 19, 2005)

Update? :\


----------



## Captain Claymore (Jan 19, 2005)

Bryin said:
			
		

> Update? :\




I am so ashamed. I'll try to get something new for you soon. In the meantime you might wish to check out my new Ancient Wisdom  thread...

Thanks for caring.


----------

